# Popsicles for Dogs



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay... I got a free "sample" of Modern Dog Magazine, the Summer 2011 issue, and came across these recipes for popsicles for dogs and wanted to share. Hope you guys try these out and your pups like them. I'll be trying them for my guys here.

*Poochie Pupsicles*

Basic Recipe

1 ripe banana
4 cups orange juice
1/2 cup plain yogurt

Puree all ingredients in a blender- or simply mash the banana by hand and combine with the juice and yogurt-then pour into a popsicle mold, freeze, and serve to your favorite "hot dogs".

*>>VARIATIONS*

Switch up your fruit. Try subbing in:
blueberries
strawberries
peach
watermelon

or mix in some peanut butter.

You can also very the juice you use. Try pineapple juice or apple juice; just check to be sure the juice you use is all-natural and has no added sugar.

_Modern Dog's pup-approved combinations include:
*watermelon, strawberry, pineapple juice, and yogurt
*peanut butter, banana, apple juice, and yogurt
_

*Savoury Pupsicles*
Homemade (no salt) chicken broth pops

Had BBQd chicken for dinner? Don't chuck the carcass! Throw it in a large pot, cover with water, and let it simmer for 1 1/2 hrs. Cool, then pick the meat off, discarding the bone but keeping the cartilage, meat, and broth. Left over cooked carrots and/or peas? Mash them up and mix them in! Pour the chicken broth into your popsicle mold (save whatever's leftover as a tasty addition to your dog's next few meals) and freeze. Best served outside.

I'm sure you can use beef broth also, like if you have steak or roast bones left over. I'm pretty sure you could even create a pork broth with whatever pork bones you have left over. 

_*Feeling lazy? Simply cube some watermelon, chuck it in a ziplock baggie, and toss it in the freezer for a natural, on the go "freezie" you and your dog can share.*_

*TIP-Don't have a popsicle mold? Freeze in small tupperware or empty single serving yogurt containers. Run the container under warm water to release the frozen pupsicle.*

*Disclaimer- I did not write the original article, nor did I think up the recipes. All credit for this goes to the Publisher and Editor-in-Chief, Constance Wilson.*

Thanks for looking. I plan on trying these recipes with my pups and posting an update to let you guys know how they like them. I hope to see posts from others on their thoughts on the ease of the recipes and how their doggies like them!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The only thing I do not like about ice of any type is it can cause the stomach to spasm and torsion. There have been many reports of ice, or really cold water causing issues when a dog is hot. A trainer friend of mine had one of her puppies die from this. While it sounds like a great idea it can cause issues in the heat.

Here is an article that has info of cases that had problems, please read this if you are considering any type of ice for dogs.

Ice Causes Bloat?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Lisa! I was unaware of that issue. I very seldom give the dogs ice, and when I do, it's early in the morning or late in the evening. I just give them cold water (as cold as it will come out of the tap) and refresh it several times a day. I do appreciate that tidbit of info. Very interesting.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it is ok in moderation but not when the dog is hot. After knowing what has happened to many dogs I just try to avoid it. Just good info to keep in mind on a hot day.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I emailed the address listed for contacting Modern Dog Magazine, and included the link you provided about bloat. Not sure if they'll do anything about posting a disclaimer in their next issue or what, but thought I'd pass along the info you shared with me Lisa. Thanks again.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow. Good to know about that ice issue. On hot days I add ice to gargamel's water to make it colder! Not anymore! 

On that note do you limit you dogs water intake or do they know when they have had enough. Sometimes he can down 2 bowls and some of a third before stoping after a hard workout. Makes me wonder how he has room. So you limit water like food or let your pups decide?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

rocky used to know how to work the ice machine on the fridge door and help himself ice cubes were probably his favorite things ever never had problems with him , although I dont offer ice to my dogs now since I had heard this. Crush does like purple popsicles though lol { he only gets a couple licks on rare occassion lol}


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

ames said:


> Wow. Good to know about that ice issue. On hot days I add ice to gargamel's water to make it colder! Not anymore!
> 
> On that note do you limit you dogs water intake or do they know when they have had enough. Sometimes he can down 2 bowls and some of a third before stoping after a hard workout. Makes me wonder how he has room. So you limit water like food or let your pups decide?


That's how dogs die. When working a dog let them cool down a bit and offer a little water then let them completely cool off and give the free access to water. When the dogs are hot and drink a ton of water they swallow air and can bloat. Really watch that from now on as it could cause problems and torsion.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> That's how dogs die. When working a dog let them cool down a bit and offer a little water then let them completely cool off and give the free access to water. When the dogs are hot and drink a ton of water they swallow air and can bloat. Really watch that from now on as it could cause problems and torsion.


Jeesh. Thanks (again) for the insight and knowledge. Feel like a dope now and grateful nothing has happened to date. I always felt bad about his panting especially on hot days. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I got a response back from Modern Dog Magazine.. I believe it was automated... it just said thank you and that my email would be forwarded on to the editorial department. So, we'll see what happens next.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost: @ Ladypit .. :clap: @ PK.. yeah.. the ideal time to start with cold liquids is when you start the day before you eat or drink anything else ice cold water can triple your metabolism for the day.  So if we use this with the dogs when the day starts before any excercise you should see phenominal output levels on those days vs the others..


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Finally got a response back from Modern Dog. Here it is...

Hi Beverly,
We asked our vet to check in to this and the following is what he had to say:

I looked on VIN- the Veterinary Information Network- regarding ice and bloat in dogs. Apparently this story has been making the rounds- it's even quoted verbatim towards the end of it.
Read the entire thread, but in summary, while extreme cold (such as drinking a bucket of ice water) might cause the stomach to spasm, it's unlikely to cause either bloat (the stomach fills up with gas) or torsion (the stomach flips over and twists the entrance and exit- a life threatening problem). Some breeds are predisposed- usually large, deep chested breeds like Great Danes and German Shepherds. Suggest that people only give their dogs one pupsicle at a time. A dozen at a time just isn't healthy anyway.

Thanks very much for your email,
Jennifer

So, with that said, obviously we still need to be mindful of our breeds as they can be very deep chested at times, and it's just better we follow Lisa's advice, just to be on the safe side. 

Thank you, again, Lisa for the insight.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

thats what my uncles great dane died from , his stomache flipped but they didnt give him popsicles or ice it just happened { apparently common in that breed}


----------

